# Adria Twin Solar Panel Install



## silveradria07 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there - has anybody any experience of fitting a solar panel to a twin using the Schaudt LR1218 regulator to the Electro Bloc EBL208SE - I have a 200W panel spare and would like to fit it to my Adria Twin 2007.
I am of the opinion it might not be quite so straight forward as just plugging into the Electrobloc to charge both batteries!!!!
many thx Tony


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I fitted a 100 watt panel to our Adria Twin a few years ago and it was easy to set up with the LR1218 solar controller without any problems. Put the solar controller as near to the Electroblok as possible. I replaced the original gel battery with two low-cost batteries and changed the switch on the Electroblok. Not sure how large your 200w panel is for fitting to the available roof space.

Steve


----------

